# Kernel config modification for Apple Trackpad



## Hilroy300 (Jun 25, 2022)

Hey there,

I'm trying to run Ubuntu on a macbook pro from 2011 and am running into an issue with the trackpad that feels not fully optimized and laggy on the system.

Here is a screenshot of my system config.






So now I'm trying to install/perform this modification of the kernel configuration file that looks promising regarding my issue, and quickly realised I'm a bit out of my depth here not even knowing what a kernel config file is and beeing on Ubuntu since less than 24 hours.






						Ubuntu Manpage:       atp — Apple touchpad driver
					






					manpages.ubuntu.com
				




Would anyone be able to explain in steps how to install this and modify the kernel config file?


----------



## Crivens (Jun 25, 2022)

We are a FreeBSD forum. For support regarding ubunto, you came to the wrong place. The first step to get support here is to, you may guess it, install FreeBSD.


----------



## Hilroy300 (Jun 26, 2022)

Ok I see, sorry for bothering, as the poster on this page was offering a driver named freebsd.gz I took from granted that the fix would work on a fresh install of Ubuntu 22.04 LTS and that freebsd was just a part of Linux system.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2022)

Hilroy300 said:


> that freebsd was just a part of Linux system.











						Explaining BSD
					

Brief explanation about BSD




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

